# hookin up plow



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

ok just came in from puttin on the blade.....should miss us now....:laughing:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

i refuse to hook up until the snow if falling.

Guys call me superstitious... I say I'm just a little stitious


----------

